# One of my planted tanks



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I have to take down the tank my chemistry class and I have been working on this semester. The main focus of the tank was the plants rather than the fish. I wish I could leave it up and running but things have a habit of dissappearing over the summer. Maybe next year we will be able to go pressurized.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

That is a sweet looking tank. Very impressive! I wish I'd had you as my science teacher many years back when I was in high school...


----------

